# School Police Officer, BPS



## CJIS

*School Police Officer, BPS*

Boston Public Schools - Boston, MA 02108 (Back Bay-Beacon Hill area)
Title: School *Police* *Officer* Reports to: Chief of... or designee Terms: Boston *Police* *Officer* Union, hourly rate for School *Police* *Officer*, 40 hours per week...


----------



## soxrock75

Unarmed, tough job for terrible pay. I dont know how the BPS Police Guys/Gals do it but I give them ALOT of credit.........


----------



## Guest

soxrock75 said:


> Unarmed, tough job for terrible pay. I dont know how the BPS Police Guys/Gals do it but I give them ALOT of credit.........


You also have to have/maintain Boston residency.

They used to send their people to the Boston PD Academy, which might make it worth it alone.


----------



## CJIS

soxrock75 said:


> Unarmed, tough job for terrible pay. I dont know how the BPS Police Guys/Gals do it but I give them ALOT of credit.........


Unarmed? Yikes



Delta784 said:


> You also have to have/maintain Boston residency.
> 
> They used to send their people to the Boston PD Academy, which might make it worth it alone.


Perhaps but I am sure they have it written in the contract that they make you stay for a few years. I guess if you can tough it out and deal with what sounds like a shit sandwich for a few years it would be Ok.

I wonder how much credence working for BPSPD would help as far as getting onto Boston if you scored well on CS.


----------



## k12kop

Soxrock hit the nail on the head, Special Officer (Rule 400) resident for 10 years, not a bad stepping stone if you are still young enough for CS. Good gig if your kids are in school (Believe it or not we do have some good ones) shit it's a paycheck....


----------



## EJS12213

Are they limited to school property like some Campus Cops or can they go off site for some situations?


----------



## k12kop

School property


----------



## ecpd402

I dont think they send them to a academy anymore. The school police officers I know did not go to a academy, they took the rule 400 test and had ojt


----------



## Guest

Base salary: $13.16 - $15.41 per hour/40 hour work week

How someone is able live in the city limits on that pay is astounding. Has there ever been talk about allowing employees there to live outside the city?

http://www.bostonpublicschools.org/school-police-officers


----------



## Kilvinsky

I think they're not under the same version of Rule 400 as privately employed Specials, just like Housing is and Munis were. It's sad that private specials can carry a .38, but a BOSTON SCHOOL POLICE OFFICER cannot carry even a .22.

There are loads of good kids in the Boston School system, but it's like every community of every description, you never have to worry about the good ones, just the bad ones, and the bad ones in the Boston School system are HORRIBLE!

As for the StopWatch, I'm always glad to see inter-cooperation between departments. Balkanization doesn't help anyone and in fact can HURT the law enforcement mission. "NO, THIS IS MINE!" is childish and detrimental. Hell, "Sesame Street" has been promoting COOPERATION for years which only shows, it's aimed at a much more mature audience than _some_ unions and organizations.


----------



## Officer88

I'am a Police Officer with the Boston School Police some old timers have full time police academies some of us attended the reserve police academy and the city of Boston specials academy and correction that Is not the starting pay guys! starting pay Is 18.07 with about two yearly raises. Also if you have a degree you start at 20+


----------

